# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  EasyThai Online

## schiene

Schaut es euch mal und und testet.
Ich finde es ganz gut und hilfreich...
http://easythai.de/easythai_online.aspx?d=66c7c

----------


## pit

Ich hab mir vor rund 5 Jahren ne Lizenz für das Wörterbuch geholt. Das ist schon recht brauchbar und bietet sogar Sprachausgabe. Kostet für 2 Jahre sowas um 13 Euro und man kann immer auf die neueste Vesion updaten.

Ohne würde mir was fehlen!

 ::

----------

